# Advice on DHP please



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Hi guys the question I'm about to ask I just sent in a private message to someone but I just saw they were around at about 2011 so not sure if they're still here on forums to answer me so I just copied and pasted here:

Hi sorry to bother you, I hope you don't mind but I have a question about DHP
I have a boa constrictor and was it was recommended to me to get a DHP, I currently use a CHE 
SinceI was recommended the DHP I've tried reading up about it, people are saying to use slate directly underneath it, is this correct?

Also I've read that you have to place the probe on top of the slate under the DHP, Is this correct?

If the above is correct then my thoughts were, what happens when/if the snake lays on top of the probe and the probe isnt receiving the heat from the DHP the thermostat is going to allow the DHP to get hotter will it not? Potentially burning the snake?

I'm not sure if I have any of the above correct, but from what I've read the conclusion I came too has me a bit worried, so I thought I'd ask and hopefully you wouldn't mind telling me the correct use

Sorry one last thing does a DHP also help a little with ambient heat as a sort of temp gradient?

Again sorry to bother you, thanks for taking the time to read and I'd appreciate any advice, thank you


----------



## strike21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I used DHP for my VBB, I did use slate underneath but I did not attach the probe to it. I used a temp gun to establish the correct temp. It takes a while to heat up and a while to heat the desired area. 

It does very very little to the ambient temp. I had one in a 6ft viv so it made pretty much zero difference to the ambient. My VBB did enjoy using it though. 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac* (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the reply, I'm thinking then maybe I should stick with the CHE, I heard good things about the DHP and the different type of heat being better but I think I need the ambient heat and the CHE Isnt a bad source of heat but if I'm going to lose that ambient heat switching over I think maybe the CHE would be better for the needs....I think! Lol thanks again


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

For small vivs and snakes like Corns, Milks etc a DHP is fine. But for larger tropical species I would stick with CHE's. Partly due to the fact the wattages are so low and partly due to the fact they need to be on 24/7 and the element remains visible, thus depriving the snake of a true photo period. (not an issue with corns or snakes form temperate regions as you only need heat in the day time). Also, as mentioned, they don't heat the air in the same way a CHE will. Whilst CHE's have their drawbacks, they are more suited to heating large enclosures that contain tropical species, which are mostly active at night.


----------



## strike21 (Sep 20, 2010)

Best case scenario would be to use both, CHE for ambient and DHP for basking with appropriate UV and light spectrum. My VBB genuinely seemed to enjoy using the DHP.

There is pretty much no visible light generated from the DHP even in darkness its just a faint red glow. 

They also last for ages! 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------

